# Lindor chocolate truffles at Tesco



## robert@fm (Mar 19, 2017)

Lindt chocolate, especially their Lindor truffles (one does not simply tuck into Lindor!), are amongst my favourite chocs (thanks Alan!), but  Tesco appear to have decided to only stock them for Christmas and Easter!  Maybe I should change to Sainsburys, who seem to have a better range of ready meals anyway...


----------



## Steff (Mar 19, 2017)

Yup sainsbury have a whole nearly new aisle now in my little local one full of free from range it's very good I am currently trying the butter they provide.  As for the chocolate you mentioned I've not even seen that before.


----------



## Northerner (Mar 19, 2017)

I've been getting Lindt Lindor chocolate eggs from Tesco lately, although I think I may have panic-bought their entire supply   They are creme egg sized and were 3 for a £1, so a bargain. They have them in the Co-op for 50p each, but the Yorkshireman in me finds it impossible to part with 10/- for a chocolate egg!


----------



## Andy HB (Mar 19, 2017)

Steff said:


> Yup sainsbury have a whole nearly new aisle now in my little local one full of free from range it's very good I am currently trying the butter they provide.  As for the chocolate you mentioned I've not even seen that before.


Just as a matter of interest. What is the butter free from to be in that aisle?


----------



## Steff (Mar 19, 2017)

Andy HB said:


> Just as a matter of interest. What is the butter free from to be in that aisle?


That's it's name free from butter made with sunflower  oil


----------



## robert@fm (Mar 19, 2017)

Steff said:


> As for the chocolate you mentioned I've not even seen that before.


These are the ones I just got for my birthday, although I've just discovered that they now do some clockwork orange ones which I'll add to next week's order.


----------



## Northerner (Mar 19, 2017)

Oh-Em-Gee!


----------



## Steff (Mar 19, 2017)

Arghhh now your talking mmmm love orange flavour chocolate.  (Shhh don't say it to loud steff)


----------



## robert@fm (Mar 27, 2017)

Lindor now comes in coconut and strawberries and cream varieties.


----------



## Steff (Mar 27, 2017)

Ewww yuk can keep the coconut but Robert if your at the next London meet I'll see you outside hehe x


----------



## Northerner (Mar 27, 2017)

What about this beauty?  

Or even better, how about 23 different varieties?


----------



## Steff (Mar 27, 2017)

Northerner said:


> What about this beauty?
> 
> Or even better, how about 23 different varieties?


Mmmm had that in my Xmas shopping bag but was for my mil alas lol


----------



## newbs (Mar 28, 2017)

I love the little Ferrero Rocher eggs that they only do at Easter so get a stock of them in each time, mmmm.  Actually it's probably a good thing they don't stock them all year round or I may be a lot larger!


----------



## Steff (Apr 2, 2017)

I was offered a lindt choccy on Tuesday it was a white chocolate one was yummy


----------



## Mark Parrott (Apr 2, 2017)

Think my wife is getting me the Lindt Excelence 70% egg for easter.  Green & Blacks to an 85% one but can't get it round here.


----------

